# 811>622 Upgrade?



## mraub (Mar 5, 2004)

The Charlie Chat summary mentioned an 811>622 upgrade for $99. The Dish CSR I spoke with had never heard of such a promotion. Is this promotion real and if it is, how do you qualify for it.

Thanks,
MIKE


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

It is a real promotion, though I am not sure when the promo starts. Charlie did make an executive decision on Monday night's Charlie Chat that it would end aligned with the next Charlie Chat. Please realize that the promo as I interpreted it during the chat is: 811 to 622 upgrade = $199.00. Then you get a $100 HD-Bonus Credit. Which AFAIK means that you need to upgrade your programing subscription to the Bronze, Gold, or Platinum HD packages to get the extra credit.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=596419&postcount=1


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I called dish and got a clarification of the 811 to ViP622 promotion.

From June 9th

The upgrade is $199.99 with your 811 trade. 

Now if you do not currently subscribe to a "Metal Package", i.e. Bronze, Gold, or Platinum, and you upgrade to a "Metal Package" at the same time as the receiver upgrade, you can then download a credit voucher, that when properly submitted, will give you a $10.00 credit per month off your bill for a period of 10 months. 


Jason


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Since one should not be able to have a metal package on an 811 (unless it's a second receiver of a customer who has a ViP receiver and a metal package) this shouldn't make too much difference ... but it IS good to note for those with multiple receivers.


----------



## CraptorMan (Nov 11, 2003)

I called yesterday to upgrade to the 622 from an 811. They told me I can keep my 811 and do whatever I want with it or I can send it back to them and get a $25 credit plus still get the $100 in HD Bonus credit also. So the $199 goes to $99 with the HD Bonus credit and then to $76 if I send the 811 back to them.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

James Long said:


> Since one should not be able to have a metal package on an 811 (unless it's a second receiver of a customer who has a ViP receiver and a metal package) this shouldn't make too much difference ... but it IS good to note for those with multiple receivers.


This is to prevent someone who already has a ViP receiver and/or has previously subbed to a "Metal Package" from double dipping so to speak. Or at least this is how I interpreted the conversation.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> This is to prevent someone who already has a ViP receiver and/or has previously subbed to a "Metal Package" from double dipping so to speak. Or at least this is how I interpreted the conversation.


Double dip? Not if you ordered your receiver under the previous deals. You didn't receive a special HD bonus.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

But you did get a promotional price on a receiver? Correct? 

Doesn't matter that this deal is sweeter, in this example you've already taken advantage of a promo this year. 

Normal philosophies are to ask for a deal during a major supply and demand time frame, then when production is ramped up and they can afford to reduce the price, complain cause a better deal is offered. As I see it, a lot of people do this, and heck I've even sighed a few times when what I bought was reduced in price significantly shortly after I bought it, but hey thats life. Go back to your auto dealer and ask for a rebate 2 weeks after you bought the car cause they are now offering Employee discounts to everyone...It just doesn't work like that. And on Dish's defense, They openly said, in chats, that you should wait cause your only going to be allowed 1 promo'ed upgrade in a certain amount of time.


----------



## oteague (Jun 20, 2006)

I would like to take advantage of this offer but last time I tried, I was unable to get Sat 129 from Fairbanks, AK. Right now, all I have is the old HD Package with Dish giving $5.00 off. The big Q is, "Is there a Dishnetwork Plan for us Alaskans to enjoy the Metal Packages. Sat 148 signal is very strong here in Fairbanks with an 80cm dish, hint hint!!!


----------



## Norm In Norman (Mar 25, 2004)

Right now I have Americas top120 + the old HD package so I am spending $49.99. The silver package that is somewhat equivilant is $59.99. So basically I would be spending $200 and then in 10 months I'd start spending $10 more than I am now. Is there a dvr fee on top of that for the 622? If not AND if I got rid of one of my extra receivers, it might almost be worth it. I fthere's an extra $10 fee or somehting on top of that to use the dvr, I'm just going to wait.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Norm In Norman said:


> Is there a dvr fee on top of that for the 622? If not AND if I got rid of one of my extra receivers, it might almost be worth it.


There is a DVR fee on the ViP622 as well as a subsidy fee (it goes by different names). If you have something like a 510 and an 811, the ViP622 will replace both and the DVR fee will be a wash. If you just want an HD DVR, the ViP622 is it.

The only reason that I'd hold out for a different model is if there was some hint that the next model will have more than one OTA tuner.


----------



## Norm In Norman (Mar 25, 2004)

harsh said:


> There is a DVR fee on the ViP622 as well as a subsidy fee (it goes by different names). If you have something like a 510 and an 811, the ViP622 will replace both and the DVR fee will be a wash. If you just want an HD DVR, the ViP622 is it.
> 
> The only reason that I'd hold out for a different model is if there was some hint that the next model will have more than one OTA tuner.


I called them and they told me it was $12 for the DVR fee and 1 extra receiver. They didn't really tell me what the breakdown is. I could probably get rid of my locals and use the 811 and 622 for OTA locals and come pretty close to even.

Maybe they will release that next version of dvr and it will make the 622 even cheaper.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Norm In Norman said:


> I called them and they told me it was $12 for the DVR fee and 1 extra receiver. They didn't really tell me what the breakdown is.


Probably because the breakdown is widely known:

$5.98 DVR fee
$6.00 receiver fee

Of course this assumes that you have the ViP622 plugged into a working land line 24/7.


----------



## Norm In Norman (Mar 25, 2004)

Well, I figured it out. If I get rid of locals (just use OTA) and one of the extra receivers and replace the other extra receiver with my old 811, it will only cost me $8 per month more for the shiney new DVR with the shiney new HD channels. Evidently the $200 covers the new dvr and any installation that needs to be done. The only thing is I would have to make another 18 month commitment, which might not be so bad. And it's a lease, so i wouldn't own the equipment.

I think it's a pretty good deal. I might do it.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Does anyone know when Dish will allow me to upgrade my 811 to a 622. I already traded my 921 for a 622, but I would like to trade the 811. They tell me that I can't upgrade, that I have to buy, because I upgraded my 921.

Is this true....anyone know what I can do..?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* prefers that one does all their upgrades at the same time. If doing one early locks you out of doing another now try emailing [email protected] to get around what mere CSRs can't do.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

James Long said:


> E* prefers that one does all their upgrades at the same time. If doing one early locks you out of doing another now try emailing [email protected] to get around what mere CSRs can't do.


Thanks

I was not aware I could upgrade my 811 at the same time, I would have done it.! as a matter of fact they told me that only 1 unit per household. I will try your suggestion...!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I thought that it was only one upgrade deal per year? Either way you should still be able to pay the full upfront cost and lease it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

At the time they were probably looking at one unit only. In more recent Charlie Chats they have been talking more about trading out multiple receivers (although it hasn't made a graphic, IIRC). It is always worth a try.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Interesting enough some of the issues have to do with the fact that Dish only allows 4 tuner per household. 

I contacted Dish via an e-mail to the CEO office asking why I can't upgrade my 811 to a 622. They answered that I could upgrade to a 211 if I swap the 811 and a 301 receiver. 

Apparently I have 5 receivers because I have a 622. They expect that you should run the 622 coax to a second TV. I can't believe that they expect you to run more cables. 

Basically what they are saying is that you can have 2 622s for the entire house and no other receivers. And just run cables from room to room to access the 622s.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

socceteer said:


> Interesting enough some of the issues have to do with the fact that Dish only allows 4 tuner per household.


AFAIK this is not 100% accurate. I believe the limit is 6. I had 7 in service until I returned my 522 last month. The 4 tuner thing I believe is how many your allowed to have on a DHA or lease account. If you own the equipment I believe this limit is 6 currently. I think those limits were originally brought about to prevent account packing. This is my opinion, and having said this, I have been wrong before.

YMMV,
Jason


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> AFAIK this is not 100% accurate. I believe the limit is 6. I had 7 in service until I returned my 522 last month. The 4 tuner thing I believe is how many your allowed to have on a DHA or lease account. If you own the equipment I believe this limit is 6 currently. I think those limits were originally brought about to prevent account packing. This is my opinion, and having said this, I have been wrong before.
> 
> YMMV,
> Jason


I have heard of people having 5 and 6 tuner, and I do understand that Dish wants to make sure you do not have tuners under your name used somewhere else. So they have a rule that if you have more than 4, you have to connect them to a phone line.
That is reasonable to me.

But some how I keep getting the same response from the CSR. that I am only allowed 4 and the 622 counts as 2


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

socceteer said:


> But some how I keep getting the same response from the CSR. that I am only allowed 4 and the 622 counts as 2


Again, from my understanding, this limit only applies to a lease account.

If you own the additional tuners, not lease, own, I believe you can have up to 6 tuners.

If you wanted 3 622's, you should be able to lease 2, and have another if you pay full purchase price for it. If this is not the case I apologize, but if this is what your trying to do you should contact the executive resolution team and tell them what you wish to do.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

July 29th - goodbye 811 (sniff, sniff)  . It has been an absolutely wonderful box. I really appreciate E*'s efforts into making it as good as it is/was. Also hats off to all of the beta testers that helped E* making sure they sent out the best software they could. But alas the family is so hooked on DVRs that it is time to upgrade to the 622 (Also I am damn tired of my son parking his butt on my couch and watching the 3 Charms and 2 Angels he tapes every day!). I got a pretty nice deal too. $299 for the 622, $100 rebate (after I send in the 811), plus $10 a month HD credit for 10 months. I also had to commit to 18 months. Better than I thought I could get.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I can not say I blame you Art. I rarely watch live TV anymore. I'm on my second generation of DVR's now and the Wife and I are hopelessly hooked. Thankfully my younger children are not yet at that age so my 811 and other non-DVR boxes are still in use. 

I reminisce to our early 811 adoption days and it really has been a blast. That receiver sure did come along way in 2 years.


----------

